

uniVocity-parsers: my text parsing suite for Java (for CSV, TSV and Fixed-Width) - jbax
https://github.com/uniVocity/univocity-parsers

======
jbax
I've just released version 1.4.0
([http://www.univocity.com/blogs/news/17691460-univocity-
parse...](http://www.univocity.com/blogs/news/17691460-univocity-
parsers-1-4-0-released-with-even-more-features)).

Hope you enjoy! Contributions, criticisms and suggestions are welcome.

